# Av Juan de Aliaga ... Boom inmobiliario en Magdalena del Mar ...



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Si bien he hecho un par de Threads por ahi, este es el primero que hago con fotos propias  ... Lo iré complementando en los días sucesivos

Aquí muestro sólo 3 cuadras de esta Av. que pertenece al distrito de Magdalena del Mar, las cuadras 7, 6 y 5 que están entre Pershing y Javier Prado Oeste ... 3 cuadras en las que hace poco mas de 2 años no había ninguna torre y ahora luce un novel mini-skyline.

Sólo en esas cuadras hay ahora mas de 10 edificios de más de 15 pisos, se están construyendo 3 y están por iniciarse obras de al menos 4 más ... 





































Panorámicas


















Es una avenida bastante arbolada y con lugares bastante agradables como esta placita en honor a Juan Pablo II ... faltó la foto de rigor al monumento :bash:









Nuevos proyectos




































En las inmediaciones, Avda. Javier Prado Oeste ....









Estos eran durante muchos años los únicos edificios de la zona, en la Av. Javier Prado también ...









Regresando a Juan de Aliaga









Oficinas de Imagina al vuelo....









Mas oficinas de ventas .... 









Una yapita, en la Av. Pershing a 1 cuadra de J. de Aliaga se está construyendo este edificio de departamentos, el promotor, constructor y vendedor es nada más y nada menos que el papá de Laura Bozzo, el señor Miguel Bozzo ... les aviso por si alguno de ustedes está buscando un departamento ... :nuts:










¿no me creen? ... miren entonces .... :lol:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Creo que esta calle es una de las que más rápido ha cambiado en los últimos 10años o quizá menos!

Gracias por las fotos!


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

He pasado por ahi y se ve una zona tranquila y arborizada, con bonitos edificios que al menos tratan de no ser simples cajas, y con buenas combinaciones de colores.
Gracias por las fotos.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Los edificios se ven bien, y la avenida también.

Gracias por las fotos.


----------



## Aedus (Dec 29, 2006)

Está bonita la zona, bien arbolada, buenos edificios y vecino de San Isidro.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Esos edificios son los que paraba viendo desde la avenida Javier Prado Oeste. De un momento a otro había 4 edificios y después construyeron como 2 más. Bonito lugar.


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

buenas fotos Tyrone! ojalá en la zona se mantengan las áreas verdes y que cada edificio tb las tenga, por lo demás chvr tu thread:cheers:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Chéveres las fotos! Concuerdo con Lúcuma. Las áreas verdes le dan un encanto a la zona, espero que se mantengan bien.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Bueno, esa avenida ya se llenó de edificios, varios se ven bien, lo bueno es que no se ve caótico en el tráfico


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

Buenas fotos! Siempre me ha gustado esa avenida, además en Tomas Ramsey (a unos metros de donde está el proyecto de Imagina) vivía mi viejo cuando era chibolo. 

Por otro lado, el edificio de Miguel Bozzo está tan bonito como su hija


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

DoctorZero said:


> Por otro lado, el edificio de Miguel Bozzo está tan bonito como su hija


Claro, sobretodo cuando interpretó a Liza Minelli. :lol:


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Se ve super densa esa zona! Me gusta el edificio de la primera foto.


----------



## ShaelKoNef (Jan 15, 2007)

hay unos cuadrados del REMEDO en el 1er edificio

es realmente, vergonzoso.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

buen trabajo tyrone, se puede decir entonces q en magdalena, jesus maria y surco, se estan produciendo cambios en las calles, se estan modernizando, y lo mejor es q se esta tambien invirtiendo en distritos q antes no eran muy atractivos en viviendas multifamiliares,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

solamente veo q las fotos han sido tomados por NO un buen fotografo,,,,,o sea como no somos fotografos profesionales, muchas veces no sabemos tomar con mayores y mejores perspectivas..............pero hay fotos bien tomadas como este:










......av. san felipe en jesus maria y juan de arona en magdalena son dos lugares donde se nota mucha construccion y buena..........solo q no pasan de los 22 pisos.........poco a poco.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

fayo said:


> buen trabajo tyrone, se puede decir entonces q en magdalena, jesus maria y surco, se estan produciendo cambios en las calles, se estan modernizando, y lo mejor es q se esta tambien invirtiendo en distritos q antes no eran muy atractivos en viviendas multifamiliares,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> solamente veo q las fotos han sido tomados por *NO un buen fotografo,,,,,o sea como no somos fotografos profesionales*, muchas veces no sabemos tomar con mayores y mejores perspectivas..............pero hay fotos bien tomadas como este:
> ......av. san felipe en jesus maria y juan de arona en magdalena son dos lugares donde se nota mucha construccion y buena..........solo q no pasan de los 22 pisos.........poco a poco.


No somos profesionales pero hacemos lo que podemos, y el boom inmobiliario de Magdalena y Jesús María se ha dado en gran parte a las restricciones en altura y densidad que tiene hoy San Isidro, entonces los distritos límite se ven beneficiados .... gracias por responder



ShaelKoNef said:


> hay unos cuadrados del REMEDO en el 1er edificio
> 
> es realmente, vergonzoso.


Estee .... ¿será porque se trata del mismo arquitecto?. Si no fuera asi a mi no me parece vergonzoso ....



CessTenn said:


> Se ve super densa esa zona! Me gusta el edificio de la primera foto.


Y se va a poner más densa aun ... hace 2 años no había ni una torrecita ...



DoctorZero said:


> Buenas fotos! Siempre me ha gustado esa avenida, además en Tomas Ramsey (a unos metros de donde está el proyecto de Imagina) vivía mi viejo cuando era chibolo.
> 
> Por otro lado, *el edificio de Miguel Bozzo está tan bonito como su hija *


:lol::lol: ... toda esa zona es bacán, bastantes árboles y bien cuidados ... Y ya lo dijo J Block, ese edificio es la "Liza Minelli" de Pershing ...:nuts:



Juan1912 said:


> Bueno, esa avenida ya se llenó de edificios, varios se ven bien, lo bueno es que no se ve caótico en el tráfico


No creas, en horas punta es espantoso el tráfico ... claro que mucho tiene que ver los trabajos que está haciendo Castañeda por toda Lima ...



J Block said:


> Chéveres las fotos! Concuerdo con Lúcuma. Las áreas verdes le dan un encanto a la zona, espero que se mantengan bien.


Asi es, áreas verdes y con árboles ....



Lucuma said:


> buenas fotos Tyrone! ojalá en la zona se mantengan las áreas verdes y que cada edificio tb las tenga, por lo demás chvr tu thread:cheers:


Gracias Lucu!!!!!!!!!!! .... bueno, por lo menos que se preserven esos arboles que están en buen estado de salud y no NO no NO DEBEN DE SER PODADOS!!!!!!!!!!!1



Limeñito said:


> Esos edificios son los que paraba viendo desde la avenida Javier Prado Oeste. De un momento a otro había 4 edificios y después construyeron como 2 más. Bonito lugar.


Gracias por tu comentario, me decidí a tomar fotos del lugar porque me sorprende grátamente el desarrollo que tiene este lugar, en parte gracias a las restricciones del distrito vecino de San Isidro....



Aedus said:


> Está bonita la zona, bien arbolada, buenos edificios y vecino de San Isidro.


Así es ... gracias por responder!



J3R3MY said:


> Los edificios se ven bien, y la avenida también.
> 
> Gracias por las fotos.


Gracias mas bien a ustedes ... están bien los edificios 



Ekeko said:


> He pasado por ahi y se ve una zona tranquila y arborizada, con bonitos edificios que al menos tratan de no ser simples cajas, y con buenas combinaciones de colores.
> Gracias por las fotos.


Efectivamente, se ha hecho un trabajo en las fachadas para que no parezcan "pajareras" los edificios ....



kaMetZa said:


> Creo que esta calle es una de las que más rápido ha cambiado en los últimos 10años o quizá menos!
> 
> Gracias por las fotos!


Yo también lo creo: Juan de Aliaga y la Av. San Felipe en Jesús María 

GRACIAS A TODOS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Siempre paso por esta avenida y me sorprende la cantidad de construcción, ya han sido copados casi todos loa terrenos. Mientras se respeten las áreas verdes y el tráfico no se haga una pesadilla, todo bien con estas construcciones.


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

ke buenas fotos :banana: si esa avenida ha cambiado muchisisisimo =P y va a seguir haciendolo =P junto a su casi vecina Av. Sna Fleipe estan formando un cumulo grande edificios =D sus diseños no son wow pero estan decentes y los colores tbn =P


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

se ve muy bein esta avenida un boom inmobilario ojala q para prox proyecto sea un amayor altura


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

roberto_vp said:


> Siempre paso por esta avenida y me sorprende la cantidad de construcción, ya han sido copados casi todos loa terrenos. Mientras se respeten las áreas verdes y el tráfico no se haga una pesadilla, todo bien con estas construcciones.


Esperemos que si, que tenga un desarrollo responsable por el bien de la ciudad  .. gracias por responder.



Trickmetwice17 said:


> ke buenas fotos :banana: si esa avenida ha cambiado muchisisisimo =P y va a seguir haciendolo =P junto a su casi vecina Av. Sna Fleipe estan formando un cumulo grande edificios =D sus diseños no son wow pero estan decentes y los colores tbn =P


Toda esta zona está ganando altura, y a esas 2 avenidas le sumaría las calles aledañas a San Felipe, las Avds. Pershing y Brasil 



tacall said:


> se ve muy bein esta avenida un boom inmobilario ojala q para prox proyecto sea un amayor altura


Me parece que el edificio más alto de Aliaga es de 22 pisos, esperemos que sigan ganado altura :banana:

--------------

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas ----


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Bakan ... si que ha cambiado de los tiempo que solìa caminar x Magdalena a la actualidad. El edificio de la 3ra foto esta en algo. Salu2 Tyrone


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

^^ ese es el edificio más alto de Aliaga ...


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Tyrone me encanta tu thread, ya era hora de ver esos edificios mas de cerca, tus tomas son geniales. Me gusta mucho porque puedo apreciar mas los detalles.

El título del thread tambièn està super bien puesto... porque es boom inmobiliario, enfocado mas a vivienda y eso està pasando tambièn en Jesùs Marìa, pero a mi personalmente no me gusta tanto en mi distrito, me gusta mas en Magdalena porque el distrito tiene mas vida y color!


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Esa zona es muy paja, por ahí vive una amiga. Gracias por el aporte!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Cuando estuve en Lima la ultima vez pase por esta zona  gracias por las fotitos


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Tyrone me encanta tu thread, ya era hora de ver esos edificios mas de cerca, tus tomas son geniales. Me gusta mucho porque puedo apreciar mas los detalles.
> 
> El título del thread tambièn està super bien puesto... porque es boom inmobiliario, enfocado mas a vivienda y eso està pasando tambièn en Jesùs Marìa, pero a mi personalmente no me gusta tanto en mi distrito, me gusta mas en Magdalena porque el distrito tiene mas vida y color!


Gracias por responder, esperemos que este boom sea sostenido en el tiempo, ya que el Perú urge de una renovación urbana!!!!



PieroMG said:


> Esa zona es muy paja, por ahí vive una amiga. Gracias por el aporte!


Mas bien gracias a ti por responder ......



Chocaviento said:


> Cuando estuve en Lima la ultima vez pase por esta zona  gracias por las fotitos


De nada, gracias por la visita


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

*Cuadra 4 de Juan de Aliaga, mas fotos*










Esta es la cuadra comprendida entre Javier Prado Oeste y el Jr. Félix Dibós


Próximos proyectos a construirse, sólo en esta cuadra (1)









(2)









"Mini" skyline desde la Javier Prado ... no es foto repetida, en la otra estaba soleado el día :lol:









Vista de la Av. Javier Prado Oeste que está en Magdalena, observen hacia el fondo un interesante conglomerado de edificios nuevos también, y al costado Graña y Montero está empezando la construcción de uno más  ... ¿¿será cierto que ese curso de agua encausado hace poco pertenece a la redes de canales preincaicos que había en Lima??









Como antigüedad es clase les dejo una foto mal tomada de la residencial San Felipe ... :lol: ... ¡¡¡qué tal maraña de cables!!!









<< luego sigo>>


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Me gustaron las últimas. Qué detestables los cables de la última foto.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Preciosa toma del "minyskyline" y me sorprende que, cerca de la avenida, se está construyendo un nuevo edificio.
Esa zona no para!!!!!!!!


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Me encanta que en todas las fotos haya al menos un árbol! Gracias por el recorrido.


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

la zona conjuga un buen diseño de edificios y areas verdes bien cuidadas,, toda Lima-residencial deberia ser asi.
mu buenas tomas tyrone!


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Esa parte de Lima ha cambiado muchísimo en los últimos cinco años. 
Gracias por las fotos, muy bonitas.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

*Misceláneas ....*

I'm in a Ney York State of Mind .......:nuts:









El monumento en deuda, del Parque Juan Pablo II


















Más panorámicas ......


















Por último, este condominio de casas antiguo siempre me pareció simpático, ojalá no lo demuelan  .. lo que si deberían hacer es poner bajo tierra todo ese cablerío aéreo ...









Espero sus comentarios, y como siempre gracias por pasar por aquí ....


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Es un gusto dar siempre una vueltita por aqui  con tan lindas tomas que nos muestran todo  lo que podriamos ver en ese preciso instante


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Buenas fotos, dentro de todo nuestra ciudad no deja de ser pintoresca


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Que bueno que crezcan otros sectores de lima, se ve que se pone muy bonito ese distrito y que a avanzado mucho mas de lo que a avanzado en mucho tiempo,  a mi me parece que si eres buen fotografo, saludos


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Ah, que buen thread ! Me gustaron las fotos. Lod edificios estan en algo , hay densidad , las calles bien cuidadas y lo mejor , las areas verdes. kay:


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

J Block said:


> Me gustaron las últimas. Qué detestables los cables de la última foto.


Al parecer es un mal endémico de la ciudad: los cables aéreos, aunque ahora hay una tendencia de hacer todo lo nuevo subterráneo ... claro, el problema son los tendidos antiguos :bash:



Limeñito said:


> Preciosa toma del "minyskyline" y me sorprende que, cerca de la avenida, se está construyendo un nuevo edificio.
> Esa zona no para!!!!!!!!


Esta zona es la perita en dulce de los promotores inmobiliarios y de los corredores de terrenos



roberto_vp said:


> Me encanta que en todas las fotos haya al menos un árbol! Gracias por el recorrido.


Es verdad, es una zona bastante arborizada, como muy pocas en Lima .... 



papiriqui said:


> la zona conjuga un buen diseño de edificios y areas verdes bien cuidadas,, toda Lima-residencial deberia ser asi.
> mu buenas tomas tyrone!


Gracias, y buen comentario el tuyo ... you're right!!!



pacolam said:


> Esa parte de Lima ha cambiado muchísimo en los últimos cinco años.
> Gracias por las fotos, muy bonitas.


Gracias a ti por responder ... y es cierto lo que dices



Chocaviento said:


> Es un gusto dar siempre una vueltita por aqui  con tan lindas tomas que nos muestran todo  lo que podriamos ver en ese preciso instante


Bueno si, son solo 3 cuadritas y creo que he mostrado todo lo interesante ... incluida estatua de la Libertad lorcha :nuts:



roberto_vp said:


> Buenas fotos, dentro de todo nuestra ciudad no deja de ser pintoresca


Gracias .... sobretodo pintoresco. En los threads de otros paises no se ven edificios tan "coloridos" como los peruanos, en eso nadie nos gana, algunas fachadas inclusive son muy lúdicas :nuts:



nekun20 said:


> Que bueno que crezcan otros sectores de lima, se ve que se pone muy bonito ese distrito y que a avanzado mucho mas de lo que a avanzado en mucho tiempo,  a mi me parece que si eres buen fotografo, saludos


Que bueno que está creciendo el país ... yo me imagino que dentro de poco tiempo Trujillo y Arequipa podrían tener una avenida muy similar a Juan de Aliaga ... hace poco mas de 2 años solo habían casas aquí



Exrexnotex said:


> Ah, que buen thread ! Me gustaron las fotos. Lod edificios estan en algo , hay densidad , las calles bien cuidadas y lo mejor , las areas verdes. kay:


Gracias por tu comentario ... y es cierto, en poco tiempo se ha densificado la zona ... y lo sigue haciendo porque con lo que se viene y lo que se construye habría que sumarle al menos 6 torres más para el 2009 

GRACIAS A TODOS ::::::::::


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

......Uhmmmmmmmm!!!!! .......


----------



## robert14 (Nov 5, 2008)

Interesante la zona, hoy pase por ahi y me anime a pensar, algun dia tendré una constructora...? Todo es posible.
Si saben de algun dato de un terreno por ahi, me avisan a [email protected]
Saludos.


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*Celulitis*



DoctorZero said:


> Por otro lado, el edificio de Miguel Bozzo está tan bonito como su hija


^^Felizmente el edificio no tiene celulitis.:lol:


----------

